# [emerge] Erreur 2 compilation: '=net-im/licq-1.7.0'

## Thoma HAUC

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de mettre à jour un système qui ne l'a pas été depuis un moment.

Je coince sur la mise à jour lorsque c'est au tour de 'net-im/licq' d'être compilé.

En effet, la compilation s'arrête avec le message suivant :

```

[  7%] Building CXX object plugins/console/src/CMakeFiles/licq_console.dir/main.cpp.o

cd /var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build/plugins/console/src && /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_REENTRANT -Dlicq_console_EXPORTS  -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pthread  -fPIC -I/usr/include/boost-1_48 -I/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build/plugins/console/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build/plugins/console -I/usr/include/cdk    -Wall -Wextra -Wall -Wextra -o CMakeFiles/licq_console.dir/main.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0/plugins/console/src/main.cpp

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0/src/socket.cpp:474:34: erreur: no ‘bool Licq::INetSocket::Rsend(Licq::Buffer&)’ member function declared in class ‘Licq::INetSocket’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0/src/socket.cpp:626:33: erreur: no ‘bool Licq::TCPSocket::Rsend(Licq::Buffer&)’ member function declared in class ‘Licq::TCPSocket’

make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/licq.dir/socket.cpp.o] Erreur 1

make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build »

make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/licq.dir/all] Erreur 2

make[1]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build/CMakeFiles 

[  7%] Building CXX object plugins/console/src/CMakeFiles/licq_console.dir/window.cpp.o

cd /var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build/plugins/console/src && /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_REENTRANT -Dlicq_console_EXPORTS  -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pthread  -fPIC -I/usr/include/boost-1_48 -I/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build/plugins/console/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build/plugins/console -I/usr/include/cdk    -Wall -Wextra -Wall -Wextra -o CMakeFiles/licq_console.dir/window.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0/plugins/console/src/window.cpp

Linking CXX shared module licq_console.so

cd /var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build/plugins/console/src && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/licq_console.dir/link.txt --verbose=1

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -pthread  -Wl,--version-script,'/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build/plugins/console/src/version.script'  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -shared -Wl,-soname,licq_console.so -o licq_console.so CMakeFiles/licq_console.dir/console.cpp.o CMakeFiles/licq_console.dir/console_menu.cpp.o CMakeFiles/licq_console.dir/console_print.cpp.o CMakeFiles/licq_console.dir/console_tab.cpp.o CMakeFiles/licq_console.dir/main.cpp.o CMakeFiles/licq_console.dir/window.cpp.o -lcurses -lform -lcdkw -lncursesw 

make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build »

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build/CMakeFiles  16

[  7%] Built target licq_console

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: net-im/licq-1.7.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-im/licq-1.7.0'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-im/licq-1.7.0'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0'

```

Je n'ai rien trouvé sur bugs.gentoo.org concernant un problème similaire.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'assister dans la résolution de ce problème ?

D'avance merci.

Thoma

----------

## boozo

'alute

```
(...)

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0/src/socket.cpp:474:34: erreur: no ‘bool Licq::INetSocket::Rsend(Licq::Buffer&)’ member function declared in class ‘Licq::INetSocket’

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0/src/socket.cpp:626:33: erreur: no ‘bool Licq::TCPSocket::Rsend(Licq::Buffer&)’ member function declared in class ‘Licq::TCPSocket’

make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/licq.dir/socket.cpp.o] Erreur 1

make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-im/licq-1.7.0/work/licq-1.7.0_build »

make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/licq.dir/all] Erreur 2

make[1]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

(...)
```

Je ne l'utilise pas et le support du package chez nous semble assez distant mais d'après ce log et s'il n'y a pas plus d'infos dans le build.log, j'aurais plusieurs hypothèses - du plus au moins probable :

une parallélisation défaillante du code => même si je n'ai pas vu ton #emerge --info j'essayerai de voir si c'est mieux en abaissant le $MAKEOPTS

un mauvais packaging du prog => contrôler les USES actifs/nécessaires versus ceux appliqués en phase de .configure 

un pb avec boost => vérifier via eselect et en fonction peut-être essayer en sélectionnant un autre slot

un echec dû à l'upgrade i.e. mauvaise cohabitation de bibliothèques de versions antérieures trop anciennes => je tenterai de simplement désinstaller la version antérieure de licq, vérifier que rien d'orphelin ne subsiste au niveau libs puis emerger la version 1.7.0

Voilà c'est sans prétention de solutionner le pb mais c'est des pistes à envisager   :Wink: 

----------

